# Bolivian Ram vs. Blood Parrot



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

I have a 55 gallon tank that has 2 tin foil barbs, 5 Tiger Barbs, Pictus, and a Rope fish, and a Parrot Cichlid. The Tank has more than adequate filtration and i do regular Bi-weekly partial water changes. The other day i noticed that my lfs was selling a Bolivian Ram and i always wanted one so out of instinct i bought it. All was good for a few days when it was in the tank the Parrot cichlid was at first dominant over it but then seemed to be fine with it being there only flaring its fine every now and then. Recently tho i have noticed that the B. Ram is gone... nowhere to be found and i dont know what happened to it. It wasnt big enough to fit in the rope fish's mouth so im thinking the parrot fish had something to do with its disappearance. Some help would be greatly appreciated! I would really love a Ram but sadly if it the fish arent compatible im not going to keep killing them.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

This fish should have never been put into the tank. The other fish just eat the little fellow.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

You should do your research before you start throwing fish into a tank together...it's too bad the ram had to pay for your mistake!


----------



## jasonp (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a 29g planted tank with 2 blood parrots, 1 bala shark, 2 bolivian rams, 1 featherfin cat, and a salfin pleco... all get along well for the last 2 years.. the bloods and rams hardly interact.. rams stay on the bottom.. bloods mid to top


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

The ram got along just fine with all the fish it just seemed the the blood parrot had a little problem with it just at night. It schooled and swam with the barbs just fine. So what did it you think? The blood parrot or what?


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

Also it not rams then what would be a decent fish to put in... I wanna convert the tank into a cichlid tank over time?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The Ram is not an agressive fish and belongs in your 30G tank. The Parrot is very agressive and could have easily killed your Ram. Rams are a littlr delicate and need very clean water. I have a Ram in a 20G tank and he does fine with several Congos and Corys. Rams do become agressive when mating and laying eggs.


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

for my 30gl tank i do water changes and filter changes when needed my only problem is i bought a piece of drift wood in may and leeched tanis and turned the water brown, no biggie but i was told that itd go away over time and my water is a slight tint of brown... that wouldnt affect the health of the rams would it?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No it wouldn't, in fact they prefer it. But rams are not the type of cichlid to be with other cichlids they are more of a community fish.


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

how come the rams would prefer the slight brown tint of the water?


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

anonrider12 said:


> how come the rams would prefer the slight brown tint of the water?


They come from slow moving backwaters that are discolored by driftwood. They also like dimmer lighting...

My mopani driftwood leached out for a couple of months and never hurt my fish. They loved it!


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

That sounds awesome then cause it wont clear up and the angel and other fish in the tank dont seem to mind i guess its more of a personal liking on my part to have crystal clear water like in my 55gl.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

The look actually grew on me for awhile there. Makes your tank look so realistic!


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

How long does it take rams to mature and potentially breed?


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

jasonp said:


> I have a 29g planted tank with 2 blood parrots, 1 bala shark, 2 bolivian rams, 1 featherfin cat, and a salfin pleco... all get along well for the last 2 years.. the bloods and rams hardly interact.. rams stay on the bottom.. bloods mid to top


I can't believe nobody said anything about this.

I feel bad for those fish. That tank should be 2 blood parrots and 1 bala shark less. I say they are less likely to be "getting along well" and more "lost the will to live and don't care" as their organs got more and more disproportionate and deformed over time.


----------



## jasonp (Oct 25, 2011)

Mikolas said:


> I can't believe nobody said anything about this.
> 
> I feel bad for those fish. That tank should be 2 blood parrots and 1 bala shark less. I say they are less likely to be "getting along well" and more "lost the will to live and don't care" as their organs got more and more disproportionate and deformed over time.


They were quite content swimming around. Never fought with each other, fed fine, colors were great. I don't know what your definition of "getting alonmg" would be if thats not it. 

Anyways, they are in a 210 gal now, does that make you happy?


----------

